# Should I try smoking weed again?



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

It's been about seven months since I last smoked. Of course, I have Panic Disorder, Depersonalization, and Derealization. 
I'm in high school so I'm feeling awefully pressured.
All of my friends smoke weed and I feel like I am starting to lose them just because I don't smoke.
It's hard to be the "I don't need weed to party" type of person because when I'm around people who are smoking weed, I get really depressed so I can't have fun.

Gah.
I'm taking Pristiq and I can honestly say that I haven't had a panic attack ever since I started taking it.
I feel like I don't have any anxiety and panic inside of me. (I know it's hiding somewhere, which is why I'm asking.)
I'm still as depersonalized & derealized, I have just grown to get used to it.

If I tried it, do you think I would get worse?
I feel as though I might as well. I basically have nothing to lose, right?
Don't say I'll be losing my 'progress'.
I'm in a "this will never end" sort of mood, and I believe it.

Anyway, just let me know if you've gotten better and decided to smoke weed. Just tell me if it was okay, or if you had another bad experience. Thanks.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

No.
Stay away.
You may destroy your chances of recovery.
Weed and DP do not mix.
Mark


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

44444


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i've smoked weed a few times and none of the experiences were good. i got paranoid drank a lot and went to sleep. i'd say don't do it, it's not worth feeling even more out of it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> No.
> Stay away.
> You may destroy your chances of recovery.
> Weed and DP do not mix.
> Mark


I second what Mark said, he hit the nail on the head. It can really suck being around people who smoke 24/7. I've never really understood what the big deal is about pot. Generally when I am offered grass I tell the people I'm with, no thanks I don't tend to enjoy it. Judging from my high school experience I'd say somewhere around 8 out of 10 kids had experimented with pot and most of the popular/ "cool" people smoked on a consistent basis. What you have to do is find the people you go to school with who have more to live for than just grass.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> No.
> Stay away.
> You may destroy your chances of recovery.
> Weed and DP do not mix.
> Mark


I second what Mark said, he hit the nail on the head. It can really suck being around people who smoke 24/7. I've never really understood what the big deal is about pot. Generally when I am offered grass I tell the people I'm with, no thanks I don't tend to enjoy it. Judging from my high school experience I'd say somewhere around 8 out of 10 kids had experimented with pot and most of the popular/ "cool" people smoked on a consistent basis.  What you have to do is find the people you go to school with who have more to live for than just grass.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> No.
> Stay away.
> You may destroy your chances of recovery.
> Weed and DP do not mix.
> Mark


I second what Mark said, he hit the nail on the head. It can really suck being around people who smoke 24/7. I've never really understood what the big deal is about pot. Generally when I am offered grass I tell the people I'm with, no thanks I don't tend to enjoy it. Judging from my high school experience I'd say somewhere around 8 out of 10 kids had experimented with pot and most of the popular/ "cool" people smoked on a consistent basis. What you have to do is find the people you go to school with who have more to live for than just grass.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> No.
> Stay away.
> You may destroy your chances of recovery.
> Weed and DP do not mix.
> Mark


I second what Mark said, he hit the nail on the head. It can really suck being around people who smoke 24/7. I've never really understood what the big deal is about pot. Generally when I am offered grass I tell the people I'm with, no thanks I don't tend to enjoy it. Judging from my high school experience I'd say somewhere around 8 out of 10 kids had experimented with pot and most of the popular/ "cool" people smoked on a consistent basis. What you have to do is find the people you go to school with who have more to live for than just grass.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow woops didn't mean to post that 4 times.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Wow woops didn't mean to post that 4 times.


Same thing happened to me.
I think this thing is broken.
Hi Surf.
Lovya brofer.
m


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mark said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow woops didn't mean to post that 4 times.
> ...


Right back at ya Mark, it's good to see you around again. I'm hoping to hear some stories.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

absolutely stay away dude. i talk from ALOT of experience.
I smoked for about 3 years straight while DP'd, I was high all day, mostly for the same reason you talk about to hang out and fit in with my friends. It started to make me delusional towards everything and eventually sent me into a cuple psychotic episodes and i tryed to kill myself about a year ago. Altho the chron seemed like it was doing me good while i was high, in retrospect i can now see all the damage it did to me.(some permanent)
All my friends are stoners too dude, so I know what your going through, its hard to fit in when all they want to do is get high.
Now I know this isnt the right solution but I have found that drinking a cuple beers helps out if your chillin wiht your friends and are really tempted to smoke weed.

Its not worth it to go back on the chron man your doin real good being 7 months off it. I am currently two months and a little bit clean from chron and my DP/DR is getting ALOT better, I don't even notice it most days.

so what im really trying to say is Beer-Good, Weed-Bad. 8) :wink:


----------



## honeybubbles2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

I will say this i smoked four about four years untill ,about four months ago when all this panic and dps shit started happening. I dont anymore because i dont get stoned i get panicy i think im going to die its not worth it plus!!!! FUck those who arent your friend beacause you dont smoke TRUE FRIENDS will be there no matter what you do and your in high school dont do it u prob will stop giving a shit about everything and your priorities will get all messed up dont do it!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

honeybubbles2089 said:


> plus!!!! flower* those who arent your friend beacause you dont smoke TRUE FRIENDS will be there no matter what you do


that's sound advice


Optimusrhyme said:


> so what im really trying to say is Beer-Good, Weed-Bad. 8) :wink:


I'm taking notes here... Beer = Good, Weed = Bad, Jamaican Rum = ?  8)


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

surfingisfun001 said:


> that's sound advice
> 
> I'm taking notes here... Beer = Good, Weed = Bad, Jamaican Rum = ?


Jamaican Rum = threesome... lol


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Jamaican Rum = threesome... lol


ohh hooo hooo jordy!! ahhaa


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

I haven't gotten better yet, and probably will start smoking when DP goes away. But for now just stay away from drugs of any kind. You want to feel as sober as possible. Although smoking and drinking might make you feel better it's not helping you in the long run. When your friends are smoking and drinking just keep strong and decline. Besides it's fun to watch drunk people when you are sober.


----------

